# Grubhub for Sale?



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Just Eat Takeaway gains amid report on potential Grubhub sale (update)*

Jan. 13, 2022 8:05 AM ET*Just Eat Takeaway.com N.V. (GRUB)*UBER, DASHBy: Joshua Fineman, SA News Editor6 Comments











Brett_Hondow/iStock Editorial via Getty Images


Update 10:50am: Updates shares.
Just Eat Takeway.com (NASDAQ:GRUB) rose 9% at least partly on a report that the company's management may be open to a sale of Grubhub.
Just Eat (GRUB) management has indicated to some investors the company may be open to selling Grubhub, according to a Bloomberg report, which cited a person familiar. Advisers are said to be pitching a take-private deal or breakup.
The report comes after the Just Eat Takeaway CEO reportedly said in November that he has no plans to sell Grubhub. The CEO said at the time he's actively looking for strategic partnerships for the Grubhub business.
In October, a Just Eat Takeaway.com holder demanded the company spin off or sell Grubhub. The investor's comments came after Just Eat said that it expects Grubhub will eventually be part of a consolidation in the U.S. delivery market, but did not indicate any sort of deal was in the works.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I buy for 1 dollar!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Wow! They just bought it last summer and they're already looking to sell it.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

GH is horrible in my market. Most the merchants have broken tablets and GH just sends the merchants faxes/emails with orders since GH refuses to send updated tablets. They'll be completely gone soon, at least here. DD will probably buy GH.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

GH is sending orders to restaurant account without working tablets and marking the orders as ready for pickup but if for some reason a driver doesn’t head directly to the restaurant, GH will remove the order with a penalty.

And there’s the issue of GH sending place and pay orders but in the app marking them as being pay only orders.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ted L. said:


> And there’s the issue of GH sending place and pay orders but in the app marking them as being pay only orders.


I think what happens there is that some genius tries to phone in the order and, when no one answers, leaves it on voicemail.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> GH is horrible in my market. Most the merchants have broken tablets and GH just sends the merchants faxes/emails with orders since GH refuses to send updated tablets. They'll be completely gone soon, at least here. DD will probably buy GH.


GH is the clunkiest and biggest pain in the ass app by far. Theres a really good chance the restaurant will have no record of your order when you show up. Or it will be coming through their tablet as you are walking in the door.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

mch said:


> GH is the clunkiest and biggest pain in the ass app by far. Theres a really good chance the restaurant will have no record of your order when you show up. Or it will be coming through their tablet as you are walking in the door.


Speaking of which, I got this email today. I unassign because 1 out of every 2 orders the restaurant never received it or it's sitting on fax/email. They are so ridiculous.


----------

